# Da 5 Bloods score (general praise for Terence Blanchard



## dcoscina (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn, I love this guy's stuff. The opening track just kills! Between this and BlacKkKlansman, I'm digging Blanchard's music.


----------



## DerGeist (Jun 17, 2020)

I chose not to watch this last night because of the length. My aging carcass cannot stay up so late anymore. Will get an earlier start tonight. I loved the soundtrack for When the Levee Breaks.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 17, 2020)

Haven't watched this yet. Trying to get used to these theatrical releases on Netflix. Love Terance Blanchard. I like the opening of Spike Lee's 'Clockers.' Blanchard opens a scene in housing projects with these Brassy kingdom like chords. Pretty cool


----------

